# LG Monitor displays "Analog out of range"



## cavunlim (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi: I'm have HP Pavilion P6140f computer with LG Flatron W2061TQ monitor. The computer is a few months old, I had the monitor before the computer but it is fairly new as well. Everything worked beautifully for a few months, then I started getting a dark screen with "Analog our of range 126.1 KHz/240Hz" displayed when the computer was not being used for a while. My only recourse was to turn off the computer by holding the off button. I am now getting this once or twice a day. HP recommends that you not turn off the computer at all, just put it in the sleep mode when not in use, so I'm worried that I might be harming the computer by turning it off this way. Is there another way to turn it off in this situation without just holding the off switch? Also, is there a way to recover back to the normal screen display from the "analog out of range" display? I have put the resolution to the recommended 1600X900 at 60 Hz and have checked for up to date drivers. I have noticed that there are a lot of LG monitor problems with this same "out of range" scenario when you Google this problem, so I'm pretty sure that it is the monitor and not the computer that is the bad guy. Short of buying another monitor (probably an HP this time) or changing the video card to one that will be compatible to the LG (not sure what that would be) is there something else that I could try first. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I never let my machine just hang AKA Sleep as it wears it out and I want my lil lappy to last a long time so shame on HP for suggesting that. Maybe they want you machine to wear out so you will buy another HP machine...TUT TUT

If you've googled and the world and its dog a says its the way it is then thats the way it is. Or you could mess around with the display setings until its right. Check connections maybe the connecting cable is old and faulty.

A monitor is a monitor as you know, it has to work with any machine with the right connections. If you are still within the guarentee then get another. Even if your just outside the guarentee you can still take it back explaining that you have been trying to fix it thinking it was the laptop! If the shop say no bu**er off then go straight to the manufactuers and pester them.


----------



## cavunlim (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Steve. I will turn the computer off if I can get to it before it goes dark and displays this Out of Range. Probably the best solution is to just take the monitor back and hope they will exchange it for a new one, preferable an HP.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You can also change the Power Management settings, either to extend the length of time before sleeping, or not to sleep at all. What I do is not use sleep mode, leave the PC on virtually all the time, and power off the monitor with it's power switch when I walk away. I figure I'll get the fluorescent tube(s) to last longer that way, too!


----------



## cavunlim (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Gr3iz, do you think there is an advantage to leaving the computer on, other then convenience?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

There are two schools of thought on the subject. Each have convincing arguments. Short of generating more heat and burning more electricity (the green factors), I prefer having mine on. I'm a believer in the relatively constant temperature philosophy. Leaving it on maintains all the parts at a pretty even temp, compared to off/on temp swings. I'm sure we'll hear from the other side, too ... ;-)


----------

